
Preventing Chaos with Legal Tech – How Bryter Helped Refugees in Lesvos - DigitalExpress
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2020/01/03/preventing-chaos-with-legal-tech-how-bryter-helped-refugees-in-lesvos/
======
cmwright
Has anyone here had experience with this type of "decision automation"
platform? Bryter looks very well put together, I haven't worked anywhere that
was using software like this before.

